

Remote pairing in the browser and it's open source - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/remote-pairing-in-the-browser-pssh/

======
kellymartinv
I might be a bit biased, but I've found that one of the biggest hurdles in
pairing is the setup. I wrote this project to make that process extremely easy
for both the client and the server sides.

One of my favorite by-products of this is that it's super easy to disable
access for when I don't want people connecting to my machine.

